# tinydns listen to IPv6



## vivek (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is possible or not. But I've downloaded and applied ucspi-tcp and tinydns IPv6 patches from http://www.fefe.de/. Everything is working fine except tinydns is not able to listen to IPv6 interface. BIND9 does listen to both IPv6 and IPv4. Here is what I got so far /var/tinydns/root/data:

```
Zexample.com:ns1.example.com.:support.example.com
&example.com::ns1.example.com
&example.com::ns2.example.com
@example.com::mx0.example.net:10
@example.com::mx1.example.net:10
@example.com::mx3.example.net:10
+ns1.example.com:201.xx.yy.zz:86400
+ns2.example.com:201.xx.yy.zz:86400
+example.com:201.xx.yy.zz
+www.example.com:201.xx.yy.zz
6ns1.example.com:2607abcdxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx1:86400
6ns2.example.com:2607abcdxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx2:86400
```

/var/tinydns symlinked to /var/service. /var/tinydns/env/IP:

```
201.xx.yy.zz
```
Tried to add 2607abcdxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx1 to /var/tinydns/env/IP but it is not working:

```
201.xx.yy.zz
2607abcdxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx1
```

Basically tinydns only listens to 201.xx.yy.zz UDP port # 53 but not to 2607abcdxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx1 udp port # 53. According to this http://groups.google.com/group/linu...ad/4a658b1ae5f2e4dc/58776b54952b772d?lnk=raot it is possible. Also according to this netstat output tinydns is working on IPv4 and IPv6. 

How do I force tinydns to listen to both IPv4 and IPv6?


----------



## vivek (Jul 7, 2009)

I gave up on tinydns and as usual end up installing bind9. I really wish someone come with working patch.


----------



## chashchin (Jul 30, 2009)

1. Try last patch from http://www.fefe.de/dns/ - this give you ability to listen on IPv6 address.
2. Read "http://lifewithdjbdns.org./#Serving the same data over multiple interfaces" - this give you idea how to "listen" on multiple addresses (one IPv4 and one IPv6 for example).


----------

